# Dont know when shes due but oh my!



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Well, my doe Sabrina is bred and fatter than ever! 
I'm guessing February sometime but I don't know. 
She doesn't have an udder yet!

How many do y'all think?


----------



## AdamsAcres (Dec 3, 2012)

She's as big as mine who is due the end of Feb. to first week of March.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

AdamsAcres said:


> She's as big as mine who is due the end of Feb. to first week of March.


We will see!!! 
She's bigger than she was with twin girls...:0


----------



## AdamsAcres (Dec 3, 2012)

Oh my! That is sooo part of the fun, isn't it? How many are we going to get?!!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

AdamsAcres said:


> Oh my! That is sooo part of the fun, isn't it? How many are we going to get?!!


Welllllll, I'm guessing three!!!

That's her like the day before she kidded with twin girls last time.

What do you think?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

She is big! I'd say she should have at least twins and probably triplets.  I love her coloring, very cute!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> She is big! I'd say she should have at least twins and probably triplets.  I love her coloring, very cute!


Well thank you!! the babies will be for sale!!!!(; 
Part Nubian but most nigerian. Pretty good udder too!


----------



## FreckledFarmer (Oct 27, 2012)

Oh goodness.. She is so cute


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

FreckledFarmer said:


> Oh goodness.. She is so cute


Thank you!!! 
Again, babies are for sale. 125 for the does


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I"m gonna say twins maybe triplets..not that i have a clue what i'm talking about but thats my guess lol


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

JaLyn said:


> I"m gonna say twins maybe triplets..not that i have a clue what i'm talking about but thats my guess lol


Lol jalyn! 
 you always manage to make me laugh with your guessing!! 
Well thanks


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

She looks BIG!!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

peggy said:


> She looks BIG!!


How many do you think she has??


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

Just to mix it up and not because I'm any sort of authority.... I think she has twins but is just extra poofy to get you riled up


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Engebretsen said:


> Just to mix it up and not because I'm any sort of authority.... I think she has twins but is just extra poofy to get you riled up


Well as long as my baby has two in there and isn't fater than ever, I think ill be good boy girl, black white blue purple, I don't care!! 
I have my girl and that's all I need!


----------



## BarTRanch (Jan 2, 2013)

Our dwarf Nigerian was that big and had quads. And it was her first set of kids


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

BarTRanch said:


> Our dwarf Nigerian was that big and had quads. And it was her first set of kids


Heck yes! 
How far in was she when she was that big?
And did all the babies make it..?


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

That's her this morning! 

She waddles when she just walks.. Lol and she moves from side to side a foot or two when she runs haha if that makes sense!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

is she due early or late feb? my girl at 5wks prior to deliv was a little smaller with twins. Her sister however at the same time was that size and had triplets.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

clearwtrbeach said:


> is she due early or late feb? my girl at 5wks prior to deliv was a little smaller with twins. Her sister however at the same time was that size and had triplets.


I'm not sure. 
I couldn't even tell you what buck she was runnin with, she was with two different ones but one decided to escape and sneak in with her. 
She has no bag at all though so Atleast early feb. no doubt.


----------

